# Wlan0 is not showing

## moevot

I have a working kernel up on my macbook which has a bcm4321 in it. I have enabled broadcom in the kernel and have installed the b43-firmware yet when I ifconfig -a it only shows enp3s0, lo and sit0. If i boot off of a gentoo liveCD then I do see wlan0 so it does work, its just that my kernel or system does not see it. Any suggestions, lads?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

moevot,

Please put your dmesg onto a pastebin site. Its too big to fit a post.

----------

## moevot

So I disabled all unnecessary wifi options and made sure the ones I needed were loaded as modules. Then reinstalled the wifi driver and it worked.

----------

## Huckansawyer

 *moevot wrote:*   

> So I disabled all unnecessary wifi options and made sure the ones I needed were loaded as modules. Then reinstalled the wifi driver and it worked.

 

Hi Moevot, I have  the sale issue, could you tell me which modules to load and which Wifi options to disable ?

----------

